# 1866 or 2133 RAM?



## madrooster (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi All,

What would be faster in benchmarks (Sandra/AIDA64 etc etc.)?

2133MHz @ 11-11-11-30 or 1866MHz @ 9-10-9-28

Eg. G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR...
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR...


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 30, 2012)

not really sure but id think the 2133 kit would be better


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 30, 2012)

2133 is still going to give higher bandwidth on an intel system plus it may OC higher


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 30, 2012)

but it all depends on the sticks too...

My mushkin 1600mhz @6-8-6 are faster then a set of 1866MHz sticks @ 9-11-9


----------



## n-ster (Mar 30, 2012)

on intel probably 2133 IMO, but they are very similar


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 30, 2012)

If these are for your p67 rig I would recommend getting a set of Ripjaws 1600mhz as most sets will OC to 1866mhz and any higher than that there is little/no benefit. Also paying a premium for 1866/2133 on 1155 isn't worth the minute gains


----------



## n-ster (Mar 30, 2012)

I would go with the 48$ Samsung RAM to OC it for fun but thats just me


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 30, 2012)

I would look at a good price that's rated for your motherboards speed and if its only like $10~$20 more or the same price for something faster it will give you some headroom for oc or future upgrade.
Also lower latency>higher speed always.


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 30, 2012)

get the $48 Samsung 30nm kit 2x8gb.
Then you can run 1866 8-9-9-21 or 2133 9-10-10-28 1T.
Either way you win.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159320


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 30, 2012)

Batou1986 said:


> I would look at a good price that's rated for your motherboards speed and if its only like $10~$20 more or the same price for something faster it will give you some headroom for oc or future upgrade.
> Also lower latency>higher speed always.



Actually for Intel Sandy Bridge higher speed > lower latency.

I can run some AIDA64 screenies when I get home a lot later...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 30, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I would go with the 48$ Samsung RAM to OC it for fun but thats just me



+1


----------



## happita (Mar 30, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> Actually for Intel Sandy Bridge higher speed > lower latency.
> 
> I can run some AIDA64 screenies when I get home a lot later...



I'm interested in seeing those screenies please


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 30, 2012)

You guys can look here for now:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Samsung/MV-3V4G3/7.html
When I get to it a lot later I'll do the screens.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 30, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> You guys can look here for now:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Samsung/MV-3V4G3/7.html
> When I get to it a lot later I'll do the screens.



There's a 2000MB/s difference between 1600/2200mhz, like I said unless you're benching then anything above 1600/1866 has no real world difference and the difference in cost between 1600mhz RAM and 2200mhz doesn't make for a compelling reason to buy higher clocked RAM, not on 1155 anyway.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 30, 2012)

OP wants to know which are faster in benchmarks....


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 30, 2012)

Ok here you go, AIDA64 2500k @ 4.8ghz, 2x4GB DDR3:

1600 8-8-8-24






1866 9-10-9-28





2133 11-11-11-30






AND $48 Samsung 30nm kit lowest timings for 1866 and 2133:









There you go!


----------



## ckoons1 (Mar 30, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> get the $48 Samsung 30nm kit 2x8gb.
> Then you can run 1866 8-9-9-21 or 2133 9-10-10-28 1T.
> Either way you win.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159320



link to buy please 
thx


----------



## n-ster (Mar 30, 2012)

SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600...


----------



## LagunaX (Mar 30, 2012)

ckoons1 said:


> link to buy please
> thx



Actually if you already have the Mushkin Blackline 2x4GB kit like I do as well, there won't be a difference in benchmarks for the Mushkins at 9-11-10-27 1T 2133 vs. the Samsungs at 9-10-10-28 1T.  
But you'll be able to run the Samsung at 1.55v vs. the Mushkin at 1.65v.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 30, 2012)

remember though, with the Samsung it's not guaranteed, but it can be a cheap addition to your current RAM to run at the same speeds


----------



## ckoons1 (Mar 31, 2012)

n-ster said:


> SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600...



thx pal, are the 2x8gb available?


----------



## n-ster (Mar 31, 2012)

nope


----------



## madrooster (Mar 31, 2012)

LagunaX said:


> Ok here you go, AIDA64 2500k @ 4.8ghz, 2x4GB DDR3:
> 
> 1600 8-8-8-24
> http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/jhchang69/1600c8.jpg
> ...



Thanks!

Precisely what I wanted to see. Looks like considering they are the same price the 2133 @ 11-11-11-30 will be faster than the 1866 @ 9-10-9-28.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 31, 2012)

my 1600 gskill kit does 1866 at 8-9-9-24... havent tried 8-9-9-21.. might do it...


----------

